# Shopping bag to catchbox



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hear some pics from the how to
Cheers
any woven bag is good for this







Take it apart







Measure the bottom of the bag and cut some heavy truck PVC covering out same sice














Sew it together







Mark the former top of the bag to create the future "frame"







Sew the frame







Sew the 4 corners on the frame and make them look like this







Now attach the former handles @the bottom and top for further target holding















Attach the left over handles in 4 equal length at the top and bottom two times at the outside and make a tunnel

for hanging it up later by the 4 sticks/ i tuck bamboo

And roll it up like a spring roll for take a way
Have fun


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Good idea for a "to-go" catchbox. I tried to make one with a PVC frame so i could take it apart for transportation, but one rock too far to the right and it busted the side pipe in half


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Blade said:


> Good idea for a "to-go" catchbox. I tried to make one with a PVC frame so i could take it apart for transportation, but one rock too far to the right and it busted the side pipe in half


hi i will see how long its gonna last and update it with some pics

till now it holds it like a champ

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great idea!!!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Blade said:


> Good idea for a "to-go" catchbox. I tried to make one with a PVC frame so i could take it apart for transportation, but one rock too far to the right and it busted the side pipe in half


try using the foam pool noodles over the pipes. It is working for target shooting unless you use a hunting band set up.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

erniepc1 said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea for a "to-go" catchbox. I tried to make one with a PVC frame so i could take it apart for transportation, but one rock too far to the right and it busted the side pipe in half
> ...


Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> erniepc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Blade said:
> ...


I have shifted to wooden dowel ... use the pvc corners, etc. but dowel instead of pvc pipe.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20712-two-backstops-catch-boxes/

Do not mean to steal Leon's thunder here ... his design is more compact than mine. Just offering an alternative instead of pvc pipe.

Leon, instead of using bamboo, have you considered fiberglass rods like they use for camping tents? If I hit a bamboo stake, I am sure it would break ... but those fiberglass rods would probably hold up better.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Charles said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > erniepc1 said:
> ...


thanks Charles 
well bamboo was there so to say free,will check if I fined some fiber. rods 
Thanks for the idea 
Cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

leon13 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Blade said:
> ...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

erniepc1 said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea for a "to-go" catchbox. I tried to make one with a PVC frame so i could take it apart for transportation, but one rock too far to the right and it busted the side pipe in half
> ...


Hi the box itself hangs by it self there are just 4 sticks @ the top to hang it where ever u want
Maybe you can lay something inside (when u just hang it and don't like to tai it at the bottom)
to keep the bottom flat like a sushi rolling mat or a peace of cardboard or a towel 
Cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

awesomeness.


----------

